# help!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/aquarium_salt.htm








do i use this type of salt for salt water aquariums? or wut kind do i use?

Thxs!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

angeli697 said:


> http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/aquarium_salt.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's freshwater salt. I use instant reef. Go to any petstore and they will have actual saltwater salt. Dont' know much about saltwater, I just use instant reef to hatch brine shrimp. I know for a fact though that the salt you linked above is for freshwater though.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/aquarium_salt.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's freshwater salt. I use instant reef. Go to any petstore and they will have actual saltwater salt. Dont' know much about saltwater, I just use instant reef to hatch brine shrimp. I know for a fact though that the salt you linked above is for freshwater though.
[/quote]
but what i don't get is whats the difference? they're both salt for aquariums. www.bigalsonline.com has a 200 gallon pre-mix for $35.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

marine salt has other additives and other trace elements need for marine aquaria. Where as the aquarium salt is just the sodioum. Marine fish need more then just salt.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

agree cant use it, id chose instant ocean, nice easy to mix salt.


----------

